# Chicken recipe help



## smilie (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi all,

I just received my food service order and instead of chicken breast on the bone - I received boneless chicken tenders. 40 lbs frozen and stuck together! aaauugh.

I was going to make a kind of roasted chicken - like chicken vesuvio - with it but now that won't work. Any suggestions on what I can make with this meat?

It's an employee Christmas party for 30 people at the biz owners home. It is on Friday evening. The rest of the menu includes salad, antipasti, 4 cheese stuffed shells with meatballs, garlic bread, shrimp scampi pomodoro over angel hair, etc. basically Italian.

I wanted the dish to be easy - you know with roasted chicken you just pull out of the oven and serve .... thanks....


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

More greek but it should blend well enough. A chicken souvlaki as it were.  While I prefer thigh for this as it's more forgiving. Brine, chunk, skewer and grill over high heat. Absolutely do not overcook.

My preferred marinade would be garlic, lemon juice (and some zest), olive oil. Add a little turmeric to give it some striking color. Oregano would be fine, but a little rosemary would be my choice today.  Some white wine wouldn't hurt it all either.


----------



## smilie (Jan 25, 2007)

I also have an event tomorrow evening. It is sort of a 'happy hour' of sorts for businesses in the local 'chamber of commerce'. Usually attended by biz owners and their management and sales 'face' people. It is usually nice appetizers and half the people there are just looking for the bar. We have planned a large cheese/grape/flat-cracker platter, meatballs, toasted ravioli, focaccia with tomato and cheese, veggie tray with array of cold and grilled veggies and dips and a sweet table.

I was thinking I could add some kind of chicken skewer dish onto this menu. I have way too much chicken now and this would be a good way to get rid of some of it. Maybe it could keep me from having to make as many meatballs.

I know it sounds weird but budget doesn't matter - it is kind of a gimme in trade for promotion and so my presentation and food quality are more important than price in this particular instance. I guess time is my only limitation.

About 125 is estimated to attend but there is no way of telling for sure - isn't that fun?

Would you do skewers? If so what would you marinate in - something more special than the usual...

Oh and I won't have a grill - only a broiler, oven and flat top...


----------



## smilie (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks phatch. I like that idea. And I will have a grill to use at the house.

Now that I think of it I would rather do skewers for 30 than 100+.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

A little less work, satays  you could keep the tenders intact for the happy hour.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Dip in a batter or bread them serve with sweet/sour sauce.   Marinate and grill . Make a boneless Cacattorre or a Merengo serve over pasta or rice.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

smilie, let us know what you ended up making with the tenders and how it worked out....thanks


----------



## smilie (Jan 25, 2007)

We went with the skewers for the chicken. It was still pretty frozen at noon that day, so I figured I was just going to forget about it altogether. But I had one helper who had all her platters ready to go with time to spare so we did the skewers. We did lemon juice, salt pepper, garlic, turmeric. They didn't marinate long, and I don't think she seasoned them well enough. Looking back I could have whipped up a dipping sauce to help with that issue. They were all eaten though! Photos are from my phone so ....

Cheese, crackers, grapes, veggie tray & dips, toasted points, baked goat cheese with marinara, room temp goat cheese with cranberry chutney, pesto & sundried tomato spread.



The chicken skewers



Meatballs & meatballs with gravy



Fried Cauliflower, toasted ravioli



Antipasti grilled veggies, other


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Looks good.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice presentation, the food looks like someone cared, I bet they enjoyed the party, great job...............Bill


----------



## old man sam (Jan 23, 2011)

chicken skewers with dried apricot and ginger reduction (four oz  fresh ginger thirty dried apricots diced, four oz caster sugar ,2 fluid oz White wine 4/5 cups of water reduce by half till syrup consistency brush over chicken when grilling ,to marinade chicken over night use same quantity of ginger and apricots white wine with half cup olive oil .hope you enjoy .


----------



## smilie (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks all! I think everyone did enjoy it - there was free wine and beer  So that always helps. The menu worked out well since I wanted to socialize with other business owners and not fuss over the food at all.

Sounds good - Old ManSam. I will have to try that.

So I used 10 lbs of the 40 for that evening. I used another 10 lbs for an event we had for teens - I made a non-breaded, baked chicken parm and the kids loved it. Nice surprise.

20 lbs still frozen... :\ I'll be planning the next event around using that up!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

T-Ravs, you're not in St Louis are you?

Nice display....love that you served eggs.


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi Smilie

That looks like quite a party!

Could you let me know how you did those toasted ravioli? They look very interesting......


----------



## smilie (Jan 25, 2007)

Yeah - busted!  Alton actually. I grew up an Italian from Chicago and denounced toasted ravs very early in my STL experiences. I said what is this crazy appetizer? and Do they fry everything in this town? and Where the heck is the ricotta I so love in my pasta??  hahahaha but 10 years later here I am catering to the crowd because what works in Chicago Italian doesn't necessarily work here. I even say soda instead of pop now. weird......

So I've been reading your posts for years, before I started cooking for paying 'customers'. You have great suggestions and insight. And the local-connection made it even more relevant. Thanks for posting for me.


----------



## smilie (Jan 25, 2007)

I can't make homemade toasted ravioli. I get it from my food supplier. I believe the brand is Louisa. They are delivered frozen - ready to -go. Just deep fry for a few, sprinkle with parmesan and serve with your best gravy - er red sauce. It is a meat ravioli.

I have seen people make it from scratch on tv but for the volume, it seems overwhelming for this particular appetizer.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

So glad you posted Smilie.  Love the pix.  nice to know there are others from the STL area following us on Cheftalk.

There are T-Ravs you can just bake off...may be worth checking out as it's difficult to fry @ most venues (homes especially)

Baking is a much easier option....no hot oil to haul off.

A few of the guys around here sell sheets of pasta you could use and fill.  But if the price point of the party is not $$$ why would you?

Filling would need to be distinctive enough to make it worth your while.....shortribs/cherry, lobster/seafood, etc....seriously I've not made ravs but ovilos in years.

Call me if you need any help with parties.


----------



## simonbaker (Mar 3, 2011)

Hello,

We have a small cafe & catering business & have been in the business since 1979. I buy chicken tenders, fresh, in 40 # bulk 2-3 times a week. We lay it out on sheet pans & bake it in a low wind oven for 20-25 minutes. Once cooled we dice it, lay it single layer on sheet pans & freeze it. After it's frozen bag it up...it's Iqf. Great for everything, only pull out as much as you need at a time. Great for chicken salad, pot pie , soups or stews.



Smilie said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just received my food service order and instead of chicken breast on the bone - I received boneless chicken tenders. 40 lbs frozen and stuck together! aaauugh.
> 
> ...


----------



## mavenfoodscater (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi every one !


----------



## mavenfoodscater (Jun 2, 2011)

The chicken dishes look good! What did you use for the stick ?


----------

